# Dongle USB Wifi Ovislink: Problème.



## Macfan3 (27 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir, 

j'ai acheté il y'a quelques mois cette dongle USB wifi Ovislink:

http://www.cdiscount.com/mag/fich_p...navid=107&search=ovislink&trilist=0&numpage=1

Et j'ai vu aujourd'hui qu'il faisait les drivers Mac pour cette clés. Alors je les ai installé.

Oui mais voila, au rédémarrage, j'ai bien dans Applications "Wireless Utility USB" mais quand je la lance, elle me dit "no device!!!" J'ai débranché et rebranché la clés, mais rien à faire, quand je branche la clés USB, rien ne se passe.

Pour info: Mac mini, Mac OS X Tiger, clés Ovislink OP-W54USB, et tout ça pour que le mac mini bénéficie de la connection internet ADSL de mon routeur Wifi Net Gear. Et j'oubliai, je suis débutant sur Mac. Merci d'avance pour vos conseils .


----------



## Macfan3 (27 Novembre 2005)

Aillez, j'ai trouvé tout seul comme un grand. Je vous donne l'astuce demain matin car là je vais me coucher :sleep:

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Novembre 2005)

Ah ben je vreviendrais demain parce que ça m'interesse !  
Bonne nuit !


----------



## Macfan3 (27 Novembre 2005)

Alors je m'explique: en fait il faut ruser 

Dans information système --> Matériel --> USB, la dongle Wifi est reconnu avec comme fabricant non pas Ovislink mais Ralink et identifiant du produit: 2570.

Il suffit donc tout simplement d'utilisé les drivers fourni par Ralink plutôt que ceux d'Ovislink qui semblent ne pas fonctionner avec Tiger.

Ils sont dispo à cette page:

http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm

Et il faut choisir ceux du RT2500USB pour Macintosh évidemment  (J'ai pris les 1.1.2.0 du 17/11/2005) et aprés sa tourne royale: on installe, aprés ça nous demande de redémarrer, et quand ça redémarre, l'utilitaire "Wireless Utility USB" se lance tout seul et me trouve mon réseau Wifi Net Gear. Par contre il faut être patient, car il est lent pour trouver le réseau, et il est aussi lent pour se connecter. Mais quand c'est connecter aprés c'est du tout bon.

Donc je m'y connais pas trop encore en Mac, mais ça me semble être une  excellente affaire , car à moins de 25¤ c'est je pense bien moins cher  que le  module Airport d'origine  pour des prestations similaires  

Voili voilou. Bonne journée à tous .


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour le tuyau !


----------



## seretti (3 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté et instalé cette clé sur vos conseil , la dongle trouve le réseau wifi.
Mais maintenant, je ne sait pas comment faire pout que mon G5 utilise se reseau pour ce connecter a internet.il passe toujours par le potr ethernet...
je suis tout nouveau en mac!
Merci de m'aider.:rose:


----------



## seretti (4 Janvier 2006)

seretti a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté et instalé cette clé sur vos conseil , la dongle trouve le réseau wifi.
> Mais maintenant, je ne sait pas comment faire pout que mon G5 utilise se reseau pour ce connecter a internet.il passe toujours par le potr ethernet...
> ...



UP
non personne...


----------



## christphe (6 Janvier 2006)

bonjour
Avez vous deja testé cette clé en Usb1?
Etes vous satisfaits de sa portée?(distance et franchissement de murs)
christophe


----------



## Macfan3 (21 Juin 2006)

seretti a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté et instalé cette clé sur vos conseil , la dongle trouve le réseau wifi.
> Mais maintenant, je ne sait pas comment faire pout que mon G5 utilise se reseau pour ce connecter a internet.il passe toujours par le potr ethernet...
> ...




Hoy, ça fait un petit moment que je ne m'étais pas connecté 

Avez vous trouvé la réponse à votre question depuis le temps ou toujours besoin d'aide? 

Et encore désolé pour le retard


----------

